# Apple Unveils New Mac Pro



## Sin (Jun 11, 2013)

During the Worldwide Developer Convention (WWDC) this Monday, Apple presented its radically redesigned Mac Pro which represents a complete and long overdue departure from the shapes, sizes and general design language of its workstations. Personally I can not decide which is the most striking visual aspect of the new Mac Pro, the truly tiny size of this multi-GPU powerhouse, or its curiously cylindrical shape. Alas, my true curiosity lies with the cooling solutions employed by the designers to address the inevitable heat issues associated with densely packing such potent hardware. The monolithic appearance of the Mac Pro is interrupted only by a cutout in the cover that allows access to the back panel, where the entire I/O interface is located. Apart from the usual suspects (USB, RJ45, etc), the user is presented with no less than six Thunderbolt 2 ports, which some might find problematic considering they constitute the entire expansion potential of the new Mac Pro.



 

 

 

 




The Mac Pro will be launched in Q3 and will make use of the new 12 core Ivy Bridge-EP processors launching in Q3 as well. Two AMD workstation GPUs will be accompanying the Ivy Bridge Xeon E5 processor. Storage will be Flash based and will employ the PCIe bus, doing away with the usual storage bottlenecks. The device comes with 4K display support and also Bluetooth 4.0 and Wi-Fi 802.11ac connectivity. Pricing for the new workstation was not mentioned, however it was pointed out that it will be built in the US.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## radrok (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow this is such an awesome showcase of engineering ability. 

I'm actually curious to see how the cooling module performs 



Absolom said:


> will make use of the new 12 core Ivy Bridge-EP processors launching in Q3 as well



Can't wait, let's hope this means more cores for HEDT too. Six cores has been a stale number for too much.


----------



## alucasa (Jun 11, 2013)

Now this is actually cool.


----------



## craigo (Jun 11, 2013)

1985 just called, It was Cray research on the line, they would like thier design elements back.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't get it, apple not square with round corners? but i like it, even not apple fan.


----------



## Mistral (Jun 11, 2013)

Let nobody say Apple's cutting corners with this one.

And if it makes coffee too, I'm putting my money down right away.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2013)

douglatins said:


> I don't get it, apple not square with round corners? but i like it, even not apple fan.



LOL, but they would of put pendents this too now . Yeah gotta like the idea at the very least..  If the cooling does work well like it is i wounder if SONY\MS thought about doing it as it is pretty dam cool.

Still would not buy one lol, to me it's just more money spent to do the same thing.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 11, 2013)

.........ok 2 points for apple here  I can see it now... dominate your work space with subtle  style and trumpet your manliness with this large black phallus of a desktop!!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 11, 2013)

First time I saw picture of this thing, looked like a very nicely engineered trash can.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 11, 2013)

Make the shape unconventional for a computer, make it stainless steel and you have people wanting one.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't wait for this thing to go under iFixit's knife.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 11, 2013)

Without the glass shroud, it kind of looks like R2-D2.

Just needs some wheels.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 11, 2013)

If this is the Mac that's being manufactured in the US it's going to be expensive as hell.

And I'll probably buy one, because it's made in the US.


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 11, 2013)

> The Mac Pro will be launched in Q3 and will make use of the *new 12 core Ivy Bridge-EP processors* launching in Q3 as well.



Do they mean *true* 12 core, and presumably 24 threads with Hyper-threading? Or just 6 core, and 12 threads?


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2013)

laptop-hpc said:


> Do they mean *true* 12 core, and presumably 24 threads with Hyper-threading? Or just 6 core, and 12 threads?



12 (twelve) actual, physical cores.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

craigo said:


> 1985 just called, It was Cray research on the line, they would like thier design elements back.


1980 just called.  It was IBM on the line.  They would like to point out that businesses aren't going to like a computer that is extremely expensive and virtually unserviceable.

1997 just called.  It was Apple's broken self on the line.  They would like to remind Apple about the last time they didn't compete with their business-friendly brethren.

2005 just called.  It was Apple whom just had an epiphany.  They discovered using business-friendly parts (namely, the change to Intel x86) was a boon for sales.  Past Apple would just like to remind present Apple of that.


I just called and I want to fax you an image:


----------



## btarunr (Jun 11, 2013)

2009 just called, it's 4Chan on the line. It wants its meme back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

One question: how many hard drives does it hold?

I'm assuming it has an external power supply (brick) too.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 11, 2013)

Apple's strategy is to give Mac Pro just system storage, and make you buy overpriced Thunderbolt-based external storage. I expect this thing to, at some point, use NGFF SSD sticks that do 1.8 GB/s.

It uses an internal PSU. Look at that 3-pin AC receptacle.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 11, 2013)

Mac is goin for the phallus styling


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Apple's strategy is to give Mac Pro just system storage, and make you buy overpriced Thunderbolt-based external storage. I expect this thing to, at some point, use NGFF SSD sticks that do 1.8 GB/s.


:shadedshu All I can think about here is the "Lightning Port."  I really hope consumers wake up to Apple's schemes.



btarunr said:


> It uses an internal PSU. Look at that 3-pin AC receptacle.


 I just saw that.  I'm really skeptical about it's output, durability, and efficiency.  It definitely doesn't look like something that can be easily replaced.


----------



## Diverge (Jun 11, 2013)

As a hater of Apple, I have to admit that this things looks really cool. It might be my first Apple product if it's not $5000 and can run windows so I can game on it


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 11, 2013)

The world's fastest trash can.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 11, 2013)

Deadlyraver said:


> The world's fastest trash can.



It could even be called a garbage disposal. It has a fan in that that could be used to grind of the trash. World most expensive and quick paper shredder.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 11, 2013)

Watch out guys! Apples about to patent a cylinder and sue every pipe manufacture out there.



FordGT90Concept said:


> One question: how many hard drives does it hold?
> 
> I'm assuming it has an external power supply (brick) too.



None, it's an apple product. 

Oh, was that a serious question? I thought there was a punch line.


----------



## erixx (Jun 11, 2013)

Straight to the museum of industrial design. No need to produce units in quantity.


----------



## D4S4 (Jun 11, 2013)

why are people touting the design as brilliant? if you had their budget and hands completely free (no need for any hardware compatibility) you could go pretty wild easily


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 11, 2013)

There isn't a good picture of it here but from pictures on other websites the heatsink in the middle has only a few very widely spaced fins.  I just can't see how that can dissipate >500W of heat without an insanely powerful and loud fan.

Also, will this have single or dual CPUs?  This looks like a single CPU model and I don't know how they would fit another CPU in there without a taller tower.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

See the second pic on the top row.  It is dual CPU capable.  That picture is a studio pic though so maybe the dual CPU model wasn't at WWDC.  The WWDC pic only shows one CPU backplate--the second could have been around the left side of it though.


----------



## erixx (Jun 11, 2013)

maybe there will be a small cone and a bigger tower-like cone... This small item can't be a high-end solution (heat+room issues)


----------



## craigo (Jun 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1980 just called.  It was IBM on the line.  They would like to point out that businesses aren't going to like a computer that is extremely expensive and virtually unserviceable.
> 
> 1997 just called.  It was Apple's broken self on the line.  They would like to remind Apple about the last time they didn't compete with their business-friendly brethren.
> 
> ...



another person on TPU who knows some history!
recognized the cray - 2 reference!
I will probably purchase one of these, i have entertained the thought of a real life cray in the shed.. but not practical. i also see more than a little bang & Olufsen when i look at a PS3


----------



## Jacez (Jun 11, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> There isn't a good picture of it here but from pictures on other websites the heatsink in the middle has only a few very widely spaced fins.  I just can't see how that can dissipate >500W of heat without an insanely powerful and loud fan.
> 
> Also, will this have single or dual CPUs?  This looks like a single CPU model and I don't know how they would fit another CPU in there without a taller tower.



Yeah, that's exactly what I'm wondering.

I mean, the mechanics of how to put this together.. to engineer separate motherboard portions and then hook them together, is one thing.

But to cool all of that with, assumingly, a heatsink in the middle and a fan that draws air in from the top and pushes it out the bottom (or vice-versa), seems absolutely ridiculous. Not to mention.. if you place anything on that device and block the fan.. it's literally toast.


----------



## sanadanosa (Jun 11, 2013)

I just read this from Gsmarena. they said this thing feature new dual GPUs built by AMD, and there is a comment saying that it has 4096 stream processors and 384-bit memory. Is that even true? And what about power and heat? I mean fitting dual 7970 or a 7990 on such a small case is just crazy. and i still can't believe it.


----------



## buggalugs (Jun 11, 2013)

I are not impressed.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 11, 2013)

sanadanosa said:


> I just read this from Gsmarena. they said this thing feature new dual GPUs built by AMD, and there is a comment saying that it has 4096 stream processors and 384-bit memory. Is that even true? And what about power and heat? I mean fitting dual 7970 or a 7990 on such a small case is just crazy. and i still can't believe it.



There definitely are two GPUs in the chassis, and they quote a 7 TFLOPS performance number.  That is in line with what two 7970s can do, not to mention that two 7970s have 4096 SPs, so I wouldn't expect anything new on the GPU side.



FordGT90Concept said:


> See the second pic on the top row.  It is dual CPU capable.  That picture is a studio pic though so maybe the dual CPU model wasn't at WWDC.  The WWDC pic only shows one CPU backplate--the second could have been around the left side of it though.




Those are the GPUs.  Socket 2011 CPUs don't have backplates - the heatsinks just screw into the CPU retention mechanism on the front of the board.  The innards are triangular - two GPU boards and and one CPU board.  Maybe a dual CPU board won't be available.  They did only quote 12 cores, which according to previous posts in this thread would be what fits into one socket.  Then again, Apple has been known to make different models of Mac Pro with one or two sockets depending on spec level.  Maybe what was shown is just the lower price single CPU model.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

sanadanosa said:


> I just read this from Gsmarena. they said this thing feature new dual GPUs built by AMD, and there is a comment saying that it has 4096 stream processors and 384-bit memory. Is that even true? And what about power and heat? I mean fitting dual 7970 or a 7990 on such a small case is just crazy. and i still can't believe it.


If you put all your heat in the center and push it out, I think it's feasible from the cooling perspective.  What concerns me the most is the PSU.  None of the pictures really show it and high quality PSUs are almost as big as that whole thing.  Withstanding further evidence, I think they really skimped in that department.  Oh yeah, and the HDDs.

Back to heat, just imagine if you took all the hot components in your case and arranged them in a circular pattern using large heatsinks.  Then stick a large (at least 140mm) fan at the bottom to drive air up and out through that column (heat naturally rises so no sense of going against nature).  Even ridiculous GPU(s) and CPU(s) could be adequately cooled in that space so long as the air pressure is high enough through it.  However, under 100% CPU and GPU load, I think it would have to be loud in order to produce enough airflow to drive out 500+ watts of heat.  Of course, they could counter that by using lower clockspeeds than the parts found in PC-compatible workstation computers.




The Von Matrices said:


> Those are the GPUs.  Socket 2011 CPUs don't have backplates - the heatsinks just screw into the CPU retention mechanism on the front of the board.  The innards are triangular - two GPU boards and and one CPU board.  Maybe a dual CPU board won't be available.  They did only quote 12 cores, which according to previous posts in this thread would be what fits into one socket.  Then again, Apple has been known to make different models of Mac Pro with one or two sockets depending on spec level.  Maybe what was shown is just the lower price single CPU model.


LGA 2011 do have backplates (pic).They can be removed (you can faintly see the four posts) giving you rectangular holes to mount a third-party HSF.

It could be the GPUs too.  It's impossible to be certain because this is all built-to-order stuff.  One thing for sure is that, by the layout of the VRMs and other circuits, the same thing is pictured in both.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept;29200312012-Asus-Challenges-EVGA-with-a-Dual-Socket-LGA-2011-Board-of-Its-Own-3.jpg said:
			
		

> pic[/url]).They can be removed (you can faintly see the four posts) giving you rectangular holes to mount a third-party HSF.
> 
> It could be the GPUs too.  It's impossible to be certain because this is all built-to-order stuff.  One thing for sure is that, by the layout of the VRMs and other circuits, the same thing is pictured in both.



Putting all the facts together I do not think there will be a dual CPU model.  I base this on the facts presented at the press conference:

1) Apple said that there are two GPUs in every model at their press conference.  The innards are triangular, so it would be reasonable to expect two GPU boards and one CPU board.
2) There are 4 upgradable DIMM slots shown in one of the pictures rather than the 8 needed for dual CPU usage.  The other 4 could be hidden inside but that would make no sense from a design perspective to have only half of the slots easily accessible.
3) Apple stated that the device has 12 cores and 60GB/s of memory bandwidth.  This can all work with one CPU with quad channel DDR3-1600.  Don't you think that if they had a dual CPU model they would tout 24 cores and 120GB/s at the press conference instead?

Maybe a dual CPU model will come in the future.  But due to the lack of any information about it at the press conference I think that it will be single CPU at launch.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

If it is only available in single-CPU, it begs the question why did they use LGA 2011 instead of LGA 1150?  The obvious answer is 12-cores versus 4 but that hardly justifies the massive jump in price.  Keep in mind that the only reason why Intel doesn't bring 12-core processors to LGA 1150 is because they want to force people to the premium-priced LGA 2011.  The Mac Pro of yore at least had some value to it (dual socket systems are never cheap--even if they only come with one processor); the more I learn about this, the more repulsed I get.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If it is only available in single-CPU, it begs the question why did they use LGA 2011 instead of LGA 1150?  The obvious answer is 12-cores versus 4 but that hardly justifies the massive jump in price.



I'm assuming that the workstation is heavily targeted toward video editing and content creation.  Video editors can certainly make use of 12 cores.

The dual GPUs are what I wonder about though.  I don't know of many applications other than games that can make use of _two_ GPUs, and Macs certainly aren't known for games.  Modern video editors can use GPUs to apply filters, but with the way they are currently implemented the GPU is ancillary and and the bottleneck is still the CPU.  I bet that before this is released Apple announces a new version of Final Cut with a huge emphasis on GPU encoding to make use of the two GPUs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

Video editors can make use of 24, in a Dell/HP workstation, and not have to worry about HDDs in a separate enclosure. XD

I'm very certain Crossfire and SLI can increase render speed.  When I was looking at Quadros, that was one of the things that was advertised.


----------



## carloz (Jun 11, 2013)

*Will it blend?*

Will it blend?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

Stick your head out of your window.......Hear that, it's the sound of a million Apple fans fapping.

Well it's certainly a radical design, but is it built by Apple or for 1yen a day in a sweat shop?


----------



## NC37 (Jun 11, 2013)

So basically its a server laptop in a tube with even less expandability than ever.

Sigh...Mac users must be getting dumber and dumber if they're willing to buy crap like this.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 11, 2013)

Why the hell in the world does it need dual GPU this cylinder, when you can count with 1 hand the hardcore games that are for MAC ???


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice design. I like it. "Chimney" approach to cooling is nothing new, and is very effective. Top marks to Apple for a nice design, TOP SPEC machine, and *4K output*. Like. Now, does it run bootcamp? imp


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

NC37 said:


> So basically its a server laptop in a tube with even less expandability than ever.
> 
> Sigh...Mac users must be getting dumber and dumber if they're willing to buy crap like this.



And using proprietary parts that Apple will happily sell you for over inflated prices.


----------



## sanadanosa (Jun 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Back to heat, just imagine if you took all the hot components in your case and arranged them in a circular pattern using large heatsinks. Then stick a large (at least 140mm) fan at the bottom to drive air up and out through that column (heat naturally rises so no sense of going against nature). Even ridiculous GPU(s) and CPU(s) could be adequately cooled in that space so long as the air pressure is high enough through it. However, under 100% CPU and GPU load, I think it would have to be loud in order to produce enough airflow to drive out 500  watts of heat. Of course, they could counter that by using lower clockspeeds than the parts found in PC-compatible workstation computers.



ah, that make a lot of sense. Still the question is what kind of PSU inside that small case.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

sanadanosa said:


> ah, that make a lot of sense. Still the question is what kind of PSU inside that small case.



We worked out it's using an external PSU.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Jun 11, 2013)

Something tells me having only one thermal plate will cause some hilarious overheating. They usually do that shit in cheap, shitty laptops where they have a single copper pipe running from the CPU, to the GPU and then to the single fan..and you know what? Those are the worst overheating laptops in existence.

The proper laptops are the ones that have a dedicated cooler and thermal plate for the CPU and the GPU. This just has fire written all over it.


----------



## sanadanosa (Jun 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> We worked out it's using an external PSU.









it's AC power port, I believe the psu is internal.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2013)

Once again Apple leads the way!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Once again Apple leads the way!



My only question is how???


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> My only question is how???



do you see any other manufacturer sticking a 12 core proc and 2 gpus in a chasis that compact? no, but you will. mark my words. apple leads the way!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you see any other manufacturer sticking a 12 core proc and 2 gpus in a chasis that compact? no, but you will. mark my words. apple leads the way!



Well true. They do have a nice design there. Would like to see a PC similar.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well true. They do have a nice design there. Would like to see a PC similar.



you will.

other manufacturers do nothing but copy apple. apple takes risks.


----------



## Drmark (Jun 11, 2013)

Bear in mind, I like the design, but seriously who wants a cool looking tower that has all kinds of crap dangling off it.  To expand you hang crap from the thunderbolt plugs.  Wow... so innovative... not.


----------



## JDG1980 (Jun 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> Well it's certainly a radical design, but is it built by Apple or for 1yen a day in a sweat shop?



Actually, the Mac Pro will be assembled in the United States. (The underlying components, of course, probably come from the same factories all other PC components do, in Taiwan or China.)


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 11, 2013)

It does have some nice originality about but I do think it looks like an office bin or something :/


----------



## rokazs1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Solidstate89 said:


> Something tells me having only one thermal plate will cause some hilarious overheating. They usually do that shit in cheap, shitty laptops where they have a single copper pipe running from the CPU, to the GPU and then to the single fan..and you know what? Those are the worst overheating laptops in existence.
> 
> The proper laptops are the ones that have a dedicated cooler and thermal plate for the CPU and the GPU. This just has fire written all over it.



Why do You think they are going to send incomplete and overheating product to the production line? I think everything is tested and proven to work nicely  I am not really an apple fan, but I think it's impressive to cram this much power to small package like this


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

Its a nice looking thing, but I'm not a big fan of CrApple stuff myself, so just let the fan boys defend it or cry if it turns out to be a firey hot turd.

And the only thing Apple leads the way in is overpriced overhyped turkey poo.

Cant wait to see the hiked price of accesories for this, it'll be $50 for a thunderbolt cable no doubt.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice product. I have to say just wow when looking at this heat transfer set up. Excellent engineering.


----------



## erixx (Jun 11, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Nice product. I have to say just wow when looking at this heat transfer set up. Excellent engineering.



Certainly it is a tiny Silverstone Raven case


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

Found this pic-


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like Vader's mask...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2013)

If this thing runs half as good as the Apple "Cube" we are in for a treat. 

Not sure why everyone is saying this is "new". So they went from small square to small round. OMG APPLE DISCOVERED A NEW GEOMETRIC SHAPE! SO REAL!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If this thing runs half as good as the Apple "Cube" we are in for a treat.
> 
> Not sure why everyone is saying this is "new". So they went from small square to small round. OMG APPLE DISCOVERED A NEW GEOMETRIC SHAPE! SO REAL!
> 
> http://www.infiniwiz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/g4-cube1.jpg



it is the cooling aspect that is really new. also, nobody else is sticking 12 cores and 2 gpus in ANY form factor that small. troll on!


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If this thing runs half as good as the Apple "Cube" we are in for a treat.
> 
> Not sure why everyone is saying this is "new". So they went from small square to small round. OMG APPLE DISCOVERED A NEW GEOMETRIC SHAPE! SO REAL!



You honestly troll every Apple thread trying to bait others in to arguing or agreeing or thanking you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is the cooling aspect that is really new. also, nobody else is sticking 12 cores and 2 gpus in ANY form factor that small. troll on!


It was new with the Cube. This isn't a big deal. They have done this with laptops for years. Sorry.


Ravenas said:


> You honestly troll every Apple thread trying to bait others in to arguing or agreeing or thanking you.


 I'm sorry you cannot take torpedo's of truth.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry you cannot take torpedo's of truth.



No I just can't appreciate trolls like you. 

Say something useful for a change. Try giving us actual reasoning and opinion rather than OMG APPLE DISCOVERED A NEW GEOMETRIC SHAPE! "SO REAL!"... I mean honestly it's a waste of forum database.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> No I just can't appreciate trolls like you.
> 
> Say something useful for a change. Try giving us actual reasoning and opinion rather than OMG APPLE DISCOVERED A NEW GEOMETRIC SHAPE! "SO REAL!"... I mean honestly it's a waste of forum database.



This is just the Cube.....but round. Just pointing out people are getting excited about a new shape not a new idea. Also I don't like being called names.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also I don't like being called names.



I'm sorry you cannot take torpedo's of truth.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I'm sorry you cannot take torpedo's of truth.



People who cannot make valid points call other people names. Glad to see I'm right.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> you will.
> 
> other manufacturers do nothing but copy apple. apple takes risks.



Yeah, they take risks by ripping off the flat Metro theme design of Windows Phone. 



rokazs1 said:


> Why do You think they are going to send incomplete and overheating product to the production line? I think everything is tested and proven to work nicely  I am not really an apple fan, but I think it's impressive to cram this much power to small package like this



Because Apple products literally have a history of heating up like ovens due to Jobs' love of silence. The fans in laptops would be intentionally restricted from running full bore just to keep them quiet. The thermal plates and copper piping were limited in the notebooks as well to cut down on the space they took up. Apple's entire product portfolio is about form over function and the thermals in their computers pay for it. The only thing that has saved them over the years is Intel's excellent node reduction.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is just the Cube.....but round. Just pointing out people are getting excited about a new shape not a new idea. Also I don't like being called names.



the cube did not have a quarter of the processing/gpu power in it that this new unit does...

the cube also did not have a brand new cooling design not seen in a desktop before...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> the cube did not have a quarter of the processing/gpu power in it that this new unit does...
> 
> the cube also did not have a brand new cooling design not seen in a desktop before...



I'm sorry but at the time the Cube debuted it was cutting edge. This is just an updated Cube man.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry but at the time the Cube debuted it was cutting edge. This is just an updated Cube man.



I have to agree, also I think easy rhino likes anything with an Apple logo on it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> Found this pic-
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/ku-xlarge.jpg


I expected denser fins in that HSF.  Also, black?  Being painted is going to reduce the efficiency of the fins.  If that is what ends up shipping, I sense a recall in its future.


----------



## KithKhan (Jun 11, 2013)

*Nice!*

I'm about as anti-Apple as people get, but I have to hand it to them: this is some beautiful engineering.  Unfortunately, I'm not optimistic about seeing one in real life due to the price I'm assuming these will go for.

Still, nice setup!


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2013)

...and if Apple put a HEPA filter in it, it could be an air purifier too. 
It looks nifty but I'll reserve judgment to see how it actually fairs as far as performance and temperatures are concerned.


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2013)

Reminds me of the "Steam cube" that was being shown a couple months back.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry but at the time the Cube debuted it was cutting edge. This is just an updated Cube man.



what? the cube was not cutting edge. 

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g4/specs/powermac_g4_450_cube.html

it was certainly closer to what was out in the year 2000 for PCs but nothing cutting edge in that size case. also, the cooling was nothing compared to what this new mac pro has.

this is an excellent product!! apple leads the way!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> apple leads the way!!



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 12, 2013)

btarunr said:


> I can't wait for this thing to go under iFixit's knife.



Exactly its black magic there.
Lets say i had loads of money, i would buy this just to appreciate the technical complexity and how they crammed so many things there.
But this wont change my mind on regular desktops (but we are the 1%), still while not rich i prefer regular resktop.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 12, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry but at the time the Cube debuted it was cutting edge. This is just an updated Cube man.



I just had a blast reading this whole thread... priceless.

Is the iPhone 6 going to look like this?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2013)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57588959-1/hilarious-mockups-of-apples-new-mac-pro/

Why is this not posted yet?


----------



## mandis (Jun 13, 2013)

"Can't innovate my ass..."

I have to agree with Phill's statement. This is (sort of) the direction the pc form factor should have moved towards 5 years ago! It's not just better in terms of looks, thermal dissipation, energy efficiency, noise levels and physical volume but it also provides a solution to overall component costs. Wouldn't it be great if we didn't have to pay for new CPU/GPU coolers EVERY TIME we purchased a new component???

IMHO the ATX form factor is just hopelessly outdated and inefficient, and I'm sure I'm not the only one here who thinks that...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2013)

Related: Has the ‘Steve Jobs curse’ returned?




mandis said:


> IMHO the ATX form factor is just hopelessly outdated and inefficient, and I'm sure I'm not the only one here who thinks that...


BTX?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm wondering how fast that fan is going to have to spin to dissipate the heat of 12 cores and 2 gpu's considering there is only about 12 fins on that heat sink.


----------



## mandis (Jun 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Related: Has the ‘Steve Jobs curse’ returned?



That's just another "analyst" motivated witch-hunt. There was really nothing wrong with the wwdc keynote. Wait until they release pricing info and then you can wine all you want. You'll be perfectly justified!





FordGT90Concept said:


> BTX?



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> what? the cube was not cutting edge.
> 
> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g4/specs/powermac_g4_450_cube.html
> 
> ...



in well designed garbage disposals.......


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> in well designed garbage disposals.......



nice response. typical.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is an excellent product!!



Yeah, well, I have to support Macs in a professional high-end production environment (and have for a long time) and, as it stands today, I do not agree nor do any of my coworkers.


----------



## Breit (Jun 13, 2013)

I expect one of two things on this one:

1. It will be slow compared to a proper configured Xeon workstation with a roomy case. I'm talking of 2.5ghz-ish ULV or something and I'm not sure if 12 cores will help with that on single threaded performance?! Its supposed to be workstation and not a number cruncher. A number cruncher will probably be equipped with at least 2 xeons, but thats obviously not the case here... (but who knows, maybe Apple sorted it all out and optimized OS-X to a point where each and every workload is fully optimized for parallel execution... )

2. They have a really powerful turbine in there with an equally powerful woofer for active noise-cancelling (more likely).


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2013)

mxphenom 216 said:


> in well designed garbage disposals.......


----------



## Melvis (Jun 14, 2013)

I bet it will cost around $6 grand?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2013)

So they took the one product line they had left that at least partially appealed to enthusiasts because it allowed easy upgrades to CPUs and Video Cards, and turned it into a popcorn maker looking POS that is impossible to upgrade.  Genius.


----------



## Inceptor (Jun 14, 2013)

This thing is going to be released when they have their new version of Final Cut Pro ready...
So, it's safe to assume that Final Cut will have some heavy duty OpenCL integration, so that the dual GPUs are utilized for processing.
For the people who will use Final Cut Pro, with this new Mac Pro (and I think that there are quite a few companies and independents out there that will), that is a huge selling point, even if it is not upgradable.

The people that frequent this site are not the people to whom this will be marketed.  Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> So they took the one product line they had left that at least partially appealed to enthusiasts because it allowed easy upgrades to CPUs and Video Cards, and turned it into a popcorn maker looking POS that is impossible to upgrade.  Genius.



Their "market research" probably indicated that 99% of the people will not upgrade their Mac Pro over its lifetime or something like that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> So they took the one product line they had left that at least partially appealed to enthusiasts because it allowed easy upgrades to CPUs and Video Cards, and turned it into a popcorn maker looking POS that is impossible to upgrade.  Genius.



You must be a PC enthusiast. IE, a member of a group that Apple is not trying to attract...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> So they took the one product line they had left that at least partially appealed to enthusiasts because it allowed easy upgrades to CPUs and Video Cards, and turned it into a popcorn maker looking POS that is impossible to upgrade.  Genius.



Yeah I got another group--enterprise. Apple could not make it any more clear that they only care about consumer electronics now, desktops included. OS X "Server" is now procured at the App Store. Granted it was never that relatively robust, but still...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I got another group--enterprise. Apple could not make it any more clear that they only care about consumer electronics now, desktops included. OS X "Server" is now procured at the App Store. Granted it was never that relatively robust, but still...



so what? apple was never strong with enterprise or with enthusiasts. they found their niche and marketed toward it with a very good product lineup and backed it with excellent service. the goal of any business is to make money. apple is good at that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2013)

Only so what because so many businesses and workflows are built upon Macs already, primarily creative. A relative niche as far as overall "business" goes but still a significant segment. Adapt or perish, sure, but still...

I realize their bread and butter is not here but they did not need to abandon us either.


----------

